# Gaining mass



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, i have posted a link that i just read on an eating plan to build mass, i would really appreciate your views on it. I am 28, 5'10" and 175lbs. I have been training properly for 18months and although I have put on a good bit of muscle in this time and have fairly good definition I still lack size/width.

Look forward to hearing peoples thoughts.http://www.leehayward.com/art16.htm

Thanks

Jim


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I didn't read article, but keep it simple

3 workouts a week

Push/Pull/Legs

Concentrate on heavy compound lifts.

Up you calories significantly with the following sorts of foods

Oats

EVOO

Whole Eggs

Natty peanut butter

Full cream milk (not homogenised if you can find it)

Dead Animals


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim206152 to build mass i have used lots of oats and wholemeal pasta in my diet to boost up the cals worked well but put to much bf on

BIGJOE i would be very greatfull if you would look at my post in the loosing weight department and give me your opinoin

Chreers


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

eat like fook till you get somert like where you wonna be... then cut out the **** an try eat pritty clean..

this worked for me anyway


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

drink 1 gallon of milk a day


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just read the article. Looks like a good way to get very fat.


----------



## Alex84 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good read


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers lads. I think i will stick with my current diet but add some EVOO, whole milk Peanuts and an extra meal a day.


----------



## ConnorLambeth (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the kind of stuff I came on here for thanks Jim. I can't remember the last time I ate below 2500 calories in a day. Guess I need to mix it up a bit.


----------

